# Drawing Buddy?



## Dococo (Jul 17, 2011)

I hope this is the right thread for this. If not, I apologize.

I recently re-found my tablet and decided to get back into drawing.
However, I am still relatively new to it. I was hoping to find a kind of "drawing buddy", whether it be an experienced artist or a fellow newbie. Someone to draw with and build mutual self-confidence and motivation.

If anyone is interested I would love to hear from you, as I am committed to better my artistic standing. 

EDIT: I am mostly interested in digital art, not so much traditional.


----------



## Jw (Jul 17, 2011)

Just to clarify: are you going to be wanting to draw things WITH someone, as in they draw a little and you draw some (as a collaboration project), or are you wanting to bounce ideas off of people's heads and then get some quick critique. If it's the latter then I would be willing to occasionally help out, but I myself do not do collab work.

I also tend to work on traditional art, but I know a few tips and tricks for digital art and I have plenty of information on anatomy.


----------



## Dococo (Jul 17, 2011)

Jw said:


> Just to clarify: are you going to be wanting to draw things WITH someone, as in they draw a little and you draw some (as a collaboration project), or are you wanting to bounce ideas off of people's heads and then get some quick critique. If it's the latter then I would be willing to occasionally help out, but I myself do not do collab work.
> 
> I also tend to work on traditional art, but I know a few tips and tricks for digital art and I have plenty of information on anatomy.


 

Sort of a combination of drawing separately and doing things such as connecting to OpenCanvas, maybe a couple collab things.
But overall critique and whatnot could be helpful too.


----------



## Dococo (Jul 18, 2011)

I guess not.


----------



## Jw (Jul 18, 2011)

:\ I did happen to not be on FAF yesterday due to a family emergency and a migraine. 

Like I said, I do not do collab drawing be default, but I will be willing to help out with critiques and aid in brainstorming. If someone has a bit of talent (at least somewhere around where I am) or preferably even more talent, I'd consider working with them.  

I'm leery of drawing alongside someone whose skills I don't know. Your gallery is completely clear of drawings, and so are your scraps. So I (or anyone else) have nothing to go on when deciding.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 18, 2011)

You might want to draw on your own first, or at least post it. People don't mind helping but if you're not going to show a base amount of effort - you're going to have people leery of you.


----------



## kingdomjacko (Jul 19, 2011)

Sounds like a cool idea, but Jw is right. You need to draw a little more by yourself until you have somewhat of a gallery.


----------



## Kexx (Jul 29, 2011)

I really miss OCing with people and I am too trying to find people to draw with. I find that it helps with my creativity if I'm being silly and having fun with someone while drawing. If you want to contact me about OCing. You can send me a PM or IM on any of my messengers. I'm usually on AIM and Yahoo.


----------



## Amenophis (Aug 4, 2011)

Just joined FAF for this kind of reason.

I am up for mutual stimulation. Not OC or anything but critique and notes. And by that I mean real critique, not oh nice job answers. I do that with a couple of peeps already on occasions.

Personally I am working on coloring skills, not drawing (I suck at sketching) so I use other people's sketches. My stuff is posted on my FA, both in gallery and scraps.

If anyone is interested in groupping, note me.


----------



## Chak (Aug 4, 2011)

If you're still in need of a drawin buddy, I'd be more then willing to doodle with ya.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 4, 2011)

Amenophis said:


> I am up for mutual stimulation. Not OC or anything but critique and notes.


If you're after critiques, post in the critique forum.


----------



## Amenophis (Aug 5, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> If you're after critiques, post in the critique forum.


Thanks. I plan to.


----------

